# Hilfe bei Integration von Rest API in Homepage



## KFL ETS (30. Okt 2022)

Hallo, guten Tag! Ich hoffe den richtigen Bereich gewählt zu haben.
Kurz zu mir: bin 55 Jahre alt, habe eigenes kleines Unternehmen und habe ''normale'' EDV Anwender Kenntnisse, vielleicht ein bisschen mehr.

Nun habe ich ein Problem welches ich trotz wochenlanger Suche im Internet nicht lösen kann:

Ich spiele ein Simulationsspiel (Transport-Wirschaft) , die Spieleplattform bietet eine Rest API an mit welcher verschiedener Parameter aus dem Spiel ausgewertet werden können. In der API Dokumentation kann man die einzelnen Parameter (incl. API-Key) testen, ich bekomme alles ausgewertet. Nun möchte ich jedoch diese Auswertungen in meine Homepage (Wordpress) integrieren. Plugin erstellen, Get Abfrage..etc.etc.  alles versucht und mit Mühe aus dem Internet zusammen getragen.. aber es klappt nichts.
Nun meine Frage ob jemand Lust, Zeit, Wissen und Interesse hat mir hier zu helfen? Ich würde ihm dann die Dokumentation senden und was er oder sie sonst noch benötigt dazu. Würde auch, wenn gewünscht, einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag bezahlen.

Ich freue mich und hoffe auf positive Rückmeldung.

Liebe Grüße
Günther aus Österreich


----------



## Oneixee5 (30. Okt 2022)

KFL ETS hat gesagt.:


> .. aber es klappt nichts.


Die konkreten Fehlermeldungen wären für eine Hilfe unbedingt nötig. Der direkte Zugriff von einer Webseite (deiner Webseite) auf eine Andere (Webseite/REST-API des Spiels) unterliegt strengen Reglementierungen, s. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-Origin_Resource_Sharing
Weiterhin denke ich, da Wordpress auf PHP basiert ist die Java-Rubrik des Forums nicht die richtige Anlaufstelle für das Problem.


----------



## M.L. (30. Okt 2022)

IdR verwendet man in WP auch Plugins, welche solche Tätigkeiten vornehmen (sollen (<- hängt auch von der verwendeten WP-Version ab)). Einfache Plugin-Suche nach "Rest API" ergibt aktuell 1036 Einträge (wobei man sich auch selbst Plugins zusammenprogrammieren kann)


----------

